# Huawei



## joey_182 (Feb 25, 2007)

I m using HUAWEI WA1003A wireless ADSL router...
i want to upgrade firmware of my router...
so guys can u provide me link for this..(latest firmware
)??

Support Information:
Device Type: Network Adapter
Manufacturer: Huawei Technologies Co.,
Model: quidway wa1003a
Interface: USB
Operating System: Windows XP Professional SP2


----------



## s_aerin (Mar 4, 2007)

same problem. i also need the same firmware.someone please help.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am also finding an upgrade for HUAWEI MT882 ffrom 10 months, but ca;nt find.
I think they are hiding the upgrades from user!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ask the BSNL.


----------



## freebird (Mar 4, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> I am also finding an upgrade for HUAWEI MT882 ffrom 10 months, but ca;nt find.
> I think they are hiding the upgrades from user!!


I saw something like drivers posted on driverguide for mt882
*members.driverguide.com/index.php?action=dosearch&qm0=huawei&qa6=2033&dp=3&sm=h&jmd=and&fzz=b


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> I saw something like drivers posted on driverguide for mt882
> *members.driverguide.com/index.php?action=dosearch&qm0=huawei&qa6=2033&dp=3&sm=h&jmd=and&fzz=b



That is a driver not firmware.


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 4, 2007)

i guess there are no firmwares available for huawei quidway WA1003A...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> I am also finding an upgrade for HUAWEI MT882 ffrom 10 months, but ca;nt find.
> I think they are hiding the upgrades from user!!


check what's your current firmware version, & then head over *here* & check the download link in post #1. see if thats what you're lookin for


----------



## dissel (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is the link of HUAWEI MT882 firmware upgrade 

V200R001C01B021SP03

*www.sendspace.com/file/dx0wrp

More details in Wiki

*wiki.broadbandforum.in/BSNL_DataOne_Broadband

Please post back result here.


----------



## s_aerin (Mar 4, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> I am also finding an upgrade for HUAWEI MT882 ffrom 10 months, but ca;nt find.
> I think they are hiding the upgrades from user!!


i think urs is readily available.try google. i remember seeing dat firmware.
try this link
*broadbandforum.in/index.php?showtopic=11511


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 4, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> I saw something like drivers posted on driverguide for mt882
> *members.driverguide.com/index.php?action=dosearch&qm0=huawei&qa6=2033&dp=3&sm=h&jmd=and&fzz=b


There is a BIG difference between DRIVER & FIRMWARE.
__________


			
				s_aerin said:
			
		

> i think urs is readily available.try google. i remember seeing dat firmware.
> try this link
> *broadbandforum.in/index.php?showtopic=11511


I downloaded that V100R002B023.bin to my hard-disk.
I headed to 192.168.1.1, USER< PASSWORD....
Gone to Firmware Upgrade, gave location of the V100R002B023.bin, and apply.
BUT it shows "Invalid file name!".
What can be this?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

then d/l this *Firmware V200R001C01B021SP03* [file size - 1.75MB]

file format -> ".xDSL"


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 4, 2007)

dissel said:
			
		

> Here is the link of HUAWEI MT882 firmware upgrade
> 
> V200R001C01B021SP03
> 
> *www.sendspace.com/file/dx0wrp



V200R001C01B021SP03 is the original firmware of MT882 that comes installed on the modem. 

V100R002B023 is the Jan 06 firmware update. I found this link after Google : 

V100R002B023 


[Edit] Duh .. Its listed on the Wiki page itself but I aint gonna delete all the stuff I wrote ..


----------



## s_aerin (Mar 6, 2007)

can u help me find firmware for WA1003A huawei modem ppl?


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 6, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> V200R001C01B021SP03 is the original firmware of MT882 that comes installed on the modem.
> 
> V100R002B023 is the Jan 06 firmware update. I found this link after Google :
> 
> ...



Ok, any advantage of this firmware upgrade? If its a major one, I think I'm gonna do it. Router works fine till now


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 7, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> V200R001C01B021SP03 is the original firmware of MT882 that comes installed on the modem.
> 
> V100R002B023 is the Jan 06 firmware update. I found this link after Google :
> 
> ...


Ah!
i downloaded the file  V100R002B023.bin
But it is in invalid format. I tried to rename it to V100R002B023.xDSL
But it also did'nt work.
How can i extract this bin file?


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 7, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> Ah!
> i downloaded the file  V100R002B023.bin
> But it is in invalid format. I tried to rename it to V100R002B023.xDSL
> But it also did'nt work.
> How can i extract this bin file?


hey there can u give me the original firmware that is present on ur modem..cuz i upgraded my mt882 with s18000rpm's mt880 n all screwed up so iwant to revert  
back..no use with reset settings


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 7, 2007)

i guess....i m waiting for WA1003A.....


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have upgraded to V200R001C01B021SP03, but I think the firmware has degraded. many functions have been disabaled.
I want to restore back the original firmware version. How can i do this?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 8, 2007)

V200R001C01B021SP03 is Aug 05 version of firmware while V100R002B023 is the Jan 06 firmware. I think earlier you were having the new firmware and you downgraded it.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 9, 2007)

Now, I want to restore back the original firmware version of my Router. How can I do this?


----------

